# 4x4x4 - June 9 - June 16, 2006



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrambles:

1. u' r2 R2 b2 U2 L' U' D' F U2 L b2 U2 b2 F U B' d f d D b R L2 B' l L b F' L2 u' F d F2 u' b u' r l' B'
2. U' r' b F U' B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 f' l D2 u F2 u l L F2 R b2 d u b2 d u' L B D' F2 D2 U F f R2 b D B L
3. F2 r' f u2 L2 D b2 R2 r2 d' F f' U B2 l' U' F2 B' L b2 F L2 F2 r' B r2 B' F2 u L2 D2 l U r f F2 u' F' D B
4. L' F R d2 l2 d B l U2 R r2 b L D f l2 L' d F' d' f2 R U L F' r D2 U R2 f' d L2 D f2 b D2 d2 F2 r' f'
5. b d R' d' R b L u' R d' b r' B' D' R f' D l2 f' d U F2 d L2 R U' d2 B d2 R' B2 F' D' U2 L F' b R' b2 u2


----------



## Metallikid (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Maarten Stoelhorst
Average: 88.26
Times: 89,31, (85,53), 86,78, (90,60), 88,69

Not too bad...


----------



## chrisb (Jun 11, 2006)

2:12.46
2:21.25
2:13.38
2:30.74
2:31.34
average 2:21.79


 very very sad


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 12, 2006)

Jon Morris

1:14.50

1:10.96, 1:15.81, (1:20.92), 1:16.72, (1:08.68)

Fairly consistent average


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 12, 2006)

Average: 1:05.58
Times: (1:12.90) OP, 1:02.81, 1:03.24, 1:10.69, (1:00.76) P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. Terrible, only the last solve is normal.

Michael Fung


----------

